# what kind of camer would you buy?



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 9, 2011)

My fugi just burnt up. So my question is what kind of camera would you buy if you was on a budget?


----------



## glycerine (Aug 9, 2011)

First, define "on a budget".  Cameras come in all sorts of price ranges.  And to one man, $50 might mean "on a budget", maybe $1000 for another...


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 9, 2011)

WOW!  Talk about an open ended question!  David, it all depends on what your budget is and your expectations are of your camera purchase.  
I bought a Pentax K-x for something in the $600 range.  It should be less now.  One of the big reasons I bought the Pentax was the Pentax glass I had from my old film cameras that would still work on this one.  This type of camera may well be more than you are wanting.  How about giving more information about your needs?  That would make it much easier to give good advice.
Charles


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 9, 2011)

max   $100.


----------



## Whaler (Aug 9, 2011)

The reviews on the Canon Power Shot A490 and A495 are very good and they can be had for $95.00 to $129.00. It's hard to find fault with Canon picture quality.


----------



## G1Pens (Aug 9, 2011)

Canon Powershots are great.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 10, 2011)

For the price range you're looking at, I would also probably recommend the Canon Powershots.


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 10, 2011)

At that price point, guess what, Cannon Powershot.  Hard to beat around the $100 range.
Charles


----------



## glycerine (Aug 10, 2011)

If you're buying new, I agree with the Powershot or maybe a Nikon Coolpix for a little over $100.  If you are buying used, you may be able to find something a little nicer, but it depends on the features you're looking for...


----------



## alphageek (Aug 10, 2011)

Just slightly over your price limit, but with an included 4gig card and case.... This is my current 'bottom end' recommendation:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16830120482


----------



## jbswearingen (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd head over to www.dgrin.com and register there before EVER buying a digital camera.  It's a great forum dedicated to all things digital photography.

You will find the majority of them (like me) use DSLR format cameras, but don't let that keep you away.  It's a friendly bunch with lots of good advice and experience to give.


----------

